# Yo what up..............



## kid-surf (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi folks, I'm Kid-Surf. I surf a lot, I'm cute and I love long walks on the beach. Anyone interested?


Music, yeah, I'm interested in that too..... 


I'm a new guy here, so I'm introducing myself. I'm assuming I don't have to be dead serious about music here. 


Oh, I kicked "myself" out of NS, that's why I'm here. :mrgreen: 


Cheers.


----------



## PaulR (Mar 12, 2006)

Hello Kid!!!! Hahahaha!


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Kid - good to see you here. Judging by your post at NSS I think you will like it here


----------



## FrozeN (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi kid, welcome! :wink: 

Cheers,
Frankie


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 12, 2006)

Heyho and welcome at VI, Kid!


----------



## Scott Cairns (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey Kid, welcome man! You still using that UC-33? 

BTW, Im back into surfing myself after a 15 year break... what a rush!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 12, 2006)

Welcome to VI Kid! Nice having you here - enjoy the forum.


----------



## handz (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Kid! 
Finally you found us


----------



## Hans Adamson (Mar 12, 2006)

Aaaaahhh,

Now I recognize you... cool to see you here

Welcome Kid!


----------



## Mike Greene (Mar 12, 2006)

kid-surf @ Sun Mar 12 said:


> . . . and I love long walks on the beach. Anyone interested?


Say what??? You'll be hearing from my attorney as I sue your ass for plagiarism!!! (Check my Introductory post.)

Great to have you here Kid. We're part of a baby-boom this last few days!

- Mike Greene


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 12, 2006)

welcome Kid!

i guess you will have to come here to get the updates on the next LANS (Los Angeles Networking Samplists) hang!

glad you found this place.


----------



## kid-surf (Mar 12, 2006)

Paul -- Thanks 

Christian --- Thanks. Yeah, I believe so. 

Frankie -- Thanks for the welcome... 

Alex -- thanks man! 

Scott -- Hey thanks man! Yep, the UC-33 is still the bomb!  Oh cool, you're surfing again, that's great! Glad to hear it. Nothing clears the mind better. Yep, total rush!

Herman --- Thanks! You punny. :D

Theo --- Thanks. I plan to enjoy my stay. 

Frederick --- thanks for the welcome.  (So I take it, you're the boss here :D ) 

Handz --- Yeah, it took me long enough to find you guys. :D

Hans --- Thanks. Oh you really didn't recognize me. :D Hey, how ya do'n.

Mike --- Shoot.... right off the bat I get myself into legal trouble.... :mrgreen: Yeah, I guess it is a baby-boom of sorts.

Craig --- Thanks man! Funny we ran into each other at NAMM like that, I went back to look for you but couldn't find you. Wanted to chat a little more. But yeah, meant to hit LANS but then got caught up with stuff I had to deal with. I promise to be at the next one. Not that anyone missed me. :D I am a founding member after all. I need to *REPRESENT*!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## synergy543 (Mar 12, 2006)

Welcome Kid!

I used to surf too when I was a kid. :wink:


----------



## Hans Adamson (Mar 12, 2006)

kid-surf @ Sun Mar 12 said:


> Hans --- Thanks. Oh you really didn't recognize me. :D Hey, how ya do'n.



Just kidding. That's what it's all abouT.


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Mar 12, 2006)

Welcome to Eurotrash Central! :wink: 

to the melody of "I'm a Lumberjack and I'm OK"

"We take showers once a week
with an accent we do speak
We wear trousers and a beret
Papa Chalk is gonna pay .. Hey!"


----------



## Evan Gamble (Mar 12, 2006)

HAhaha-..Im recording that :lol:


----------



## kid-surf (Mar 13, 2006)

synergy --- thanks man! Ahh.. fellow surfer (hey, once a surfer....) 

Hans --- gotcha'...... 

Nick -- thanks man! I'll tell ya' bro, your American accent is pretty damn convincing.  Here I thought you were legit........ who knew? 


I admit it.... I'm really French (well, English, what's the diff?).


----------



## synergy543 (Mar 13, 2006)

kid-surf @ Mon Mar 13 said:


> synergy --- thanks man! Ahh.. fellow surfer (hey, once a surfer....)


Well I tried it a few years ago and it was a struggle. I feel like I'm 17 but not out in the waves. Then I took my wife out to teach her body surfing and just as we were getting exhausted we got caught in a rip-tide (we drifted into the out-channel) and she tells me she's too tired to swim! So I'm carrying both her and myself through these huge waves on this beach where some guy just died! Well, we made it but man, I think my surfing days are over.

Wow, now there's an idea....a virtual surfing game for baby boomers.


----------

